

Mod_parrot: The last Apache Module You'll Ever Need [PPT] - stefano
http://www.smashing.org/talks/mod_parrot.ppt

======
lux
Lately as soon as I see Apache, I think last-gen. After playing with nginx
with such great results (and loving the easy of configuration!) I'm thinking a
more forward-looking approach would be to build a solid FastCGI implementation
which could then work in both (and others too). Nginx is comparatively very
small, but the growth is there, and the benefits are definitely there too. Why
limit to Apache nowadays?

~~~
jsn
Why FastCGI, though? Proxying HTTP to backends seems to work just fine.

~~~
lux
True, but running nginx + apache + mod_parrot seems like a big extra in the
middle when you could have something much more lightweight and less memory
intensive running parrot for you.

------
bcl
Anyone have a non-powerpoint summary of this article?

~~~
bittersweet
I've posted a pdf version of this presentation online :-)

<http://www.ikbenbitterzoet.com/mod_parrot.pdf>

------
timmorgan
That's a bold statement. Knowing nothing about Parrot, could this someday
replace Phusion Passenger, i.e. any chance Ruby will run on Parrot any time
soon?

~~~
stefano
There's a compiler for ruby on parrot:
<http://github.com/cardinal/cardinal/tree/master>

It's not under active development, as stated in the project page. So don't
expect Ruby on Parrot any time soon. There's always hope for the future,
though, considering Parrot's improvements over the last few months.

